# Einfache Klasse mit 4 Methoden



## lennero (1. Jul 2016)

Hallo! 
Es soll mit 4 Methoden eine Klasse erstellt werden die, die Seitenlängen eines Rechtecks einliest und ausgibt. Die 1. Methode ist zum einlesen der Seitenlängen. Die 2. prüft ob es ein Quadrat ist oder nicht. Die 3. gibt ein Ergebnis in der Konsole aus. Die 4. ist die main Methode und liest mithilfe der 1. ein Array ein und mithilfe der 3. gibt es das Ergebnis aus. 

Wäre sehr nett wenn jemand mir helfen würde.


```
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

class Rechteck{
   
    static double [] eingabe (){
       
        String a,b;
        a=JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Seitenlänge 1");
        b=JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Seitenlänge 2");
       
        double c [] = new double [2];
        c[0]=Double.parseDouble(a);
        c[1]=Double.parseDouble(b);
       
        return c;
       
        }
       
       
    static boolean istquadrat (double c[]){
       
        if(c[0]==c[1]){
            return true;
        }
        else
            return false;
       
       
    }   
   
    static void ausgeben(double c[]){
       
        if(istquadrat){
            System.out.println("Es handelt sich um ein Quadrat");
        }
        else
            System.out.println("Es handelt sich nicht um ein Quadrat");
       
        }
       
       
    static void main(String[]args){
       
        double a[] =eingabe();
        ausgeben();
       
       
    }   
       
       
   
   
}
```


----------



## kiwara (1. Jul 2016)

Was ist denn das Problem?


----------



## Robinson97 (1. Jul 2016)

Was auch immer dein genaues Problem ist, du hast zwei mal den selben Fehler:



lennero hat gesagt.:


> *if*(istquadrat){


Du rufst eine Funktion auf die einen Übergabeparameter braucht, welchen du ihn aber nicht übergibst, richtig währe also:


```
if(istquadrat(c)){
```

Genau das selbe in deiner main:

statt:


lennero hat gesagt.:


> ausgeben();



mach:

```
ausgeben(a);
```

Das sind jetzt die Fehler die mir aufgefallen sind


----------



## lennero (3. Jul 2016)

vielen dank für die hilfe


----------

